# Rear fender liner question



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Its the same way on my 2019 RS hatch sometimes you can hear it move at low speeds.


----------



## 50thCorvette (Jun 13, 2019)

Doesn't this seem a bit odd?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Very odd & lazy on manufacturing standpoint.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is odd, It seems like they forgot to finish the car. Maybe they used the same liner as the sedans? On my sedan it seems to attach to the rear bumper cover underneath at the back. I also added the plastic rock gaurds to further strengthen and protect this area.


----------

